# Nissan Sentra 2000 SES



## reltoolman (Sep 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows what code 0455 and 1488 mean for a 2000 Nissan Sentra? I took the car to autozone and they couldn't help...any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Copied to B15 Forum


----------



## malcriado (Mar 7, 2003)

*CODES*

ACTUALLY I CAN BUT GIVE ME A LITTLE WHEN I GET OUT OF HERE (WORK) AND I'LL POST TO LET U KNOW! OH AND BY THE WAY I HAVE AN OBD II SCANNER THAT LETS ME CLEAR'EM IF YOU'RE ANYWHERE IN JERSEY 


PEACE
v


----------



## malcriado (Mar 7, 2003)

0455 says that you have an "evaporative emissions leak" which i think just means your gas cap might not be tightened, as for the other one sorry i got nothing

peace
V


----------



## reltoolman (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks very much! Do you think I should buy a new gas cap or something? Thanks again


----------



## malcriado (Mar 7, 2003)

ACTUALLY THE GAS CAP PROBABLY JUST WASNT CLOSED RIGHT, JUST MAKE SURE THEN IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYWAY OF TURNING OFF THE LIGHT, IT SHOULD JUST GO AWAY BY IT'S SELF


----------

